# Freunde der Überlandfahrt



## Cook (30. März 2005)

Werte Überlandfahrer des nördlichen Schwarzwaldes!

Trotz der jeden Winter zunehmenden Vergletscherung unseres Haupteinsatzgebietes haben sich nun die letzten Eisriesen in die Hochlagen jenseits der berüchtigten Todeszone zurückgezogen. Wir können somit mit ersten Erkundungsfahrten im Zielgebiet beginnen.

Mit meinem filigranen und sensiblen Hochgeschwindigkeits-Renner konnte ich bereits die Ostgrenze inspizieren. Diese ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit gletscherfrei. Mein Sauerstoff reichte dabei leider nicht mehr aus, um bis zur letzten Bolschewikenbastion bei Starrock zu gelangen. Doch aus gut informierten Kreisen konnte ich erfahren, dass eine Truppenverlegung nach Westen im Gange ist. Wir müssen somit unsere im letzten Jahr so erfolgreich begonnene Emigrationstaktik weiter fortführen.

Als Platzwart des südlichen Nordens kann ich aber leider noch keine vollständig gletscherfreie Tour in anspruchsvollem Gebiet anbieten, da wir dabei an bzw. über die Todeszone (liegt ja bekanntlich bei ca.800m) gelangen und somit auf die sich zurückziehenden Gletscher stossen würden. Ich rufe somit meinen Platzwart-Kollegen im nördlichen Norden (auch "Human GPS" genannt) zu einem Lagebericht in seinem Polarkreis-Gebiet auf. Aufgerufen sind auch alle anderen, die über verlässliche Wegbeschaffenheitsinformationen im heimatlichen Hochland verfügen.

Wenn die Trassen des mittleren Überlandweges des Schwarzwaldvereins befahrbar sind, würde ich als Eröffnung eine schnuckelige STERNFAHRT vorschlagen (Anm.d.Red.: von verschiedenen Startpunkten aus wird ein gemeinsamer Zielpunkt avisiert). Als Zielpunkt drängt sich der Hohlohturm auf, von dem man dann in gemeinsamer Fahrt zwecks Essenfassens zur Grünhütte pedaliert. Mein Startpunkt wäre somit FDS.
Es würde mein Herz erquicken, in Bälde und im Kreise Gleichgesinnter die Wälder, Täler und Berge der nördlichen Sylva Negra auf dicken Pneus zu berollen.

Hochachtungsvoll
gez.
Cook


----------



## fez (30. März 2005)

Nette Idee bei welcher ich gerne dabei bin.

Meine bevorzugte Route wäre dabei der Aufstieg ab Bad Herrenalb durch das obere Tal der Gais über Hahnenfalzhütte und Langmahtskopf zum Hohlohturm. Da mein Hundchen nur über relativ kurze Beine verfügt kann er zwar Höhenmeter in unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit vernichten, längere Flachstrecken bei hohem Tempo zurückzulegen ist aber nicht so sein Ding. Deshalb wird meine Wandergeschwindigkeit auf den mehr oder weniger Flachstücken von LMK bis HL eher gering sein.

Als besonderes Schmankerl gedenke ich die Heimfahrt über BESAME MUCHO anzulegen - dies als Empfehlung für jene wenigen die dieses nette Fleckchen Abwärtsfahrerei noch nicht kennen (Superjoga ???).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (30. März 2005)

harrr.. 

bin dabei; das lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen.

lasset uns einen gemeinsam einrichtbaren termin finden...


----------



## superjoga (30. März 2005)

@fez:

he, wie sollte man auch BESAME MUCHO (reichliche besamung!?) kennen?
also, da ich noch jung bin, stelle ich mich der herausforderung!!!

mein einziges problem: wann soll der spass denn steigen? und, eine tour zum holoh-turm stellt eine enorme entfernung dar (oder irre ich mich da?). obwohl, wenn dein kleiner hund die tour schafft, dann ich auch.

also, konkrete vorschläge für abfahrtszeit und ort!!! das wochenende naht erbarmungslos.......


----------



## fez (30. März 2005)

> Besame Mucho 

> Zeitpunktsfindung überlasse ich dem Eröffner des Threads

> Die Fahrt bis zum Hohlohturm ist zwar einigermaßen weit - aber fahrtechnisch selbst mit dem Liegerad problemlos machbar.


----------



## bluesky (30. März 2005)

dabei wär ich latürnich

vorschlag:

9 oder 10 April 

dannach weile ich für 3 wochen auf borneo und davor ists schon recht knapp


----------



## Cook (30. März 2005)

Nachdem die altehrwürdige Sternfahrt-Idee nicht schon als Keimling zu verdorren scheint, schlage ich folgende Ort-Zeit-Koordination vor:

Sonntach, den 10.4.2005 um 1200 am Hohlohturm.

Die Startzeit des jeweiligen Startortes muss unter-koordiniert werden.
Abfahrt FDS wäre 0930. Einzige Sorge: (Schnee-) freies Geleit auf allen Wegen.

Ich muss aber an dieser Stelle die wichtige Einschränkung machen, dass meine Motivation umgekehrt proportional zur Regenmenge/qm sinkt. Und zwar in der 3.Potenz!


----------



## eL (30. März 2005)

würde gern dabei sein wollen. den strich durch die rechnung macht mir mein versklaver eh erst kurz vor ultimo. Bei der wahl der bewaffnung ausrüstung bin ich mir nicht soooo sicher. Soll es der M1A2 sein oder doch lieber der SPW 40    aber das etscheidet wie immer die tagesform.

leider werde ich morgen für unbestimmte zeit vom netz gehen und weis somit nicht genau wann ich hier wieder nach dem rechten sehen kann. 

also bis dann

eL

p.s. icke freu miar schon


----------



## bluesky (31. März 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die altehrwürdige Sternfahrt-Idee nicht schon als Keimling zu verdorren scheint, schlage ich folgende Ort-Zeit-Koordination vor:
> 
> Sonntach, den 10.4.2005 um 1200 am Hohlohturm.
> 
> ...



okay ... wenns nicht pisst: 

10.04.2005

*ABFAHRT: 09.30 UHR in MARXZELL an der KIRCHE *


----------



## fez (31. März 2005)

falls nicht meine Bootlieferung dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei und werde 
wohl ca. 10.00 in Bad Herrenalb losfahren.


----------



## superjoga (31. März 2005)

jetzt is mir klar, wieso die tour so "kurz" ist. du fährst mit dem auto nach herrenalb!! ich wäre jetzt maö fröhlich mit meinem bomber den graf rhena weg hochgetrampelt........

also wenn nix dazwischen kömmt bin ich dabei; würde für die karlsruher doch einen treffpunkt zur aufnahme der räder vorschlagen. hab gesehen der *mann-mob-parkplatz* ist beliebt. machen wir *0920 treffpunkt* dort!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (31. März 2005)

das passt


----------



## Froschel (31. März 2005)

werd evtl auch mitfahrn, jenachdem wie die Wasserstände werden, geh ich allerdings paddeln  



-_-


----------



## superjoga (31. März 2005)

WASSERSTÄNDE!!?!??!?

mann!!! hoffentlich ist das ganze wasser mal den verschi§§enen berg runtergelaufen, damit man ordentlich radeln kann......


----------



## Rock-the-forest (31. März 2005)

hi,
ich bin auch dabei, allerdings habe ich vor direkt in Ka loszufahren und würde dann gerne in Bad Herrenalb dazustossen. Wäre also schön wenn ihr einen genauen Treffpunkt in B.H. vorschlagen könntet.  
Wenn jemand von Ka aus mitfahren will kann er sich ja melden, werde um 8.30 an der Wasserwekbrücke abfahren.
rock it


----------



## bluesky (31. März 2005)

komm dort hin ... da musst du sowieso vorbei 



			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> *ABFAHRT: 09.30 UHR in MARXZELL an der KIRCHE *



wenn fez uns verrät wo er in herrenalb losfährt treffen wir ihn dort


----------



## fez (31. März 2005)

auf dem kleinen Parkplatz am Ortsausgang ins *Alb*tal - dort wo auch der Wanderweg zur Plotzsägmühle startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (31. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> auf dem kleinen Parkplatz am Ortsausgang ins *Alb*tal - dort wo auch der Wanderweg zur Plotzsägmühle startet.





also im prinzip noch vor herrenalb auf der linken seite wo auch der asphaltierte rad weg nach ettlingen losgeht .. in sichtweite pennymarkt ?


----------



## Don Stefano (31. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> werde um 8.30 an der Wasserwekbrücke abfahren


Ich hab' auch schon gegrübelt, wann ich in KA abfahren muss, bzw. ob ich lieber nach Marxzell oder B.H. mit dem Auto fahren soll.  

Zu viele Alternativen erschweren die Auswahl. Einerseits will ich für den AlbExtrem km machen, andererseits nicht wieder mit einem Durchschnittspuls über 150 zu Hause ankommen. Auch die Aussicht auf besame mucho läßt mein Herz schneller schlagen. Da hätte ich mit dem schweren bike sicher mehr Spaß. Um 8:00 Uhr zu hause los fahren ist auch nicht so schön, weil ich noch nicht weiß, wann ich am Samstag abend (nacht) wieder zurück bin.

Helft mir bei der Auswahl!

@Rock-the-forest: Wolltest du in Marxzell oder B.H. zu einem der Trupps stoßen oder soll die "Vereinigung" erst am Holo-Turm stattfinden?

@fez: Sind auch ein paar northshore-Einlagen über dieses Moordingsbums geplant?


----------



## fez (31. März 2005)

nee, nee ! Ortsende zur _Plotzsägmühle_ hin, direkt am Wanderweg der in das kleine Tälchen reinführt. In den Ort rein, um den Kreisel rum, auf die Strasse in Richtung Gaistal, gleich beim Döner rechts abbiegen, steil den Berg hoch bis zu den letzten Häusern. Dort startet auch der Weg der rechts am Wurstberg vorbei ins obere Gaistal zum Skilift usw. führt.

Moordingsbums ? - kenn ich nicht... Trotzdem rate ich Dir fahre mit mir wenn Dir dein Ruhepils äh Puls lieb ist


----------



## Waldgeist (31. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Moordingsbums ? - kenn ich nicht... Trotzdem rate ich Dir fahre mit mir wenn Dir dein Ruhepils äh Puls lieb ist



Er meint wohl das Naturschutzgebiert der Hochmoore am Kaltenbronn (Wildsee, Hohloh) Da ist aber striktes Fahrverbot. Ansonsten nur auf den ausgewiesen Wegen.

Hochmoor Kaltenbronn


----------



## Don Stefano (31. März 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist aber striktes Fahrverbot. Ansonsten nur auf den ausgewiesen Wegen.


Natürlich. Wir fahren immer auf ausgewiesenen Wegen und auch nur, wenn sie mind. 2,87 Meter breit sind.


----------



## fez (31. März 2005)

habe gerade mit dem Kanuladen telefoniert - der 10. ist genau der Liefertermin meines neuen Dampfers, zumindest auf dem Papier (Sonntagslieferung, sehr eigenartig...)

Meine Teilnahme steht damit also auf sehr wackeligen Füßen.


----------



## bluesky (31. März 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint wohl das Naturschutzgebiert der Hochmoore am Kaltenbronn (Wildsee, Hohloh) Da ist aber striktes Fahrverbot. Ansonsten nur auf den ausgewiesen Wegen.




ja ja ... ich bekomm immer eine aufs dach wenn ich da fahre .. irgend ein wander er ausm ruhrpott macht mich dann immer zu sau ...

also .. wenn fez teilnahme sowieso nicht sicher ist fahre ich wahrscheinlich über den dobel -> weithäusle usw. termin bleibt 9.30 Uhr an der kirche in marxzell


----------



## Cook (31. März 2005)

...dobblposting, sorry...


----------



## Cook (31. März 2005)

@bluesky: könntest du mal Späher aussenden oder den Funk abhören, ob die Grünhütte am 10.4. bewirtschaftet ist? 

Was ist mit den anderen?
specialist? Bisch widder fidd?
schwarzspecht? Haus feddich?
wooly? (trainiert wahrscheinlich Sonntags mit seinem Edel-Italorenner GA1)
grobis?
tripleF?
uswusw...

und: egal wer wann und wo und welche Route auch immer fährt, um 1200 fällt der Hammer am Törmsche. Nur das zählt


----------



## specialist (31. März 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit den anderen?
> specialist?


  ...bin fit, aber muß an dem Tag zu 99,9% arbeiten, wäre gern dabei .
Aber ich geb´die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass auch mal an einem Wochenende gefahren wird an dem ich frei habe  

Kette rechts
specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (31. März 2005)

neiiiin;
nicht schon wieder;

besame mucho hat kein gutes karma(oder so)... wie sonst kann es sein, das immer etwas dazwischen kommt...?
bin am 10.4. auf einer Messe; und mein bike ist zu dem zeitpunkt dann schon teilweise wieder auf der reise - garantiereparatur an gabel... 

also; irgendwer muss mit mir mal so auf besame mucho !!!

grüße und bis morgen im criti

knoflok


----------



## Wooly (1. April 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> wooly? (trainiert wahrscheinlich Sonntags mit seinem Edel-Italorenner GA1)



ja schön wärs ... geb ein Seminar am Wochenende, bin leider bis Ende April Wochenends ausgebucht und muß unter der Woche trainieren ... aber es wird ...  

wünsche den Herren viel Spaß, und macht mal ein paar Photos für Papa ja ?


----------



## lelebebbel (1. April 2005)

ich fahr in 5 stunden los nach leipzig mitn motorrad, und sonntag zurück. etwas kurzfristig "geplant", so dass ich heut (sprich: soeben) noch kurz neue bremsleitungen dranschrauben musste damit das ding morgen auch fahrbar ist.

aber was sind schon 650km


----------



## bluesky (1. April 2005)

Zitat:

Zwischen Sommerberg und Kaltenbronn, 840 bis 905 m ü.M. Täglich geöffnet, von 10-17 Uhr, kein Ruhetag.

Betriebsferien: .. sind vorbei. Wir haben seit dem 18.12.2004 wieder täglich geöffnet! 

http://www.gruenhuette.de/


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. April 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> schwarzspecht? Haus feddich?



Nööö, noch lange nicht! Dach wird im Mai gemacht. Bei mir kommt das Biken momentan deutlich zu kurz, daher werde ich mich am 10. wohl auch nicht von Blauschimmel & Co. von Marxzell zum Holoh hetzen lassen ...

Gruß an alle!


----------



## Rock-the-forest (1. April 2005)

hi bluesky




> ABFAHRT: 09.30 UHR in MARXZELL an der KIRCHE


klingt gut ich komme und versuche so pünklich wie möglich zu sein

@skuehnen: die entscheidung musst du selber treffen, wäre aber schön wenn du mitfahren würdest, wie du oben gelesen hast werde ich ......treffen


----------



## bluesky (1. April 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> hi bluesky
> 
> 
> 
> ...




okay ... 

mich = blauer helm und schwarzes voitl mit votec doppelbrücke oder silberne insolvenzrestware aus pforzheim   

wir sehn uns


----------



## Yvoxl (1. April 2005)

@bluesky
dich kann ich damit beauftragen - ess einen leckeren Heidelbeerpfannkuchen für mich mit. Vielleicht mache ich für mich und die Kids für den Sonntag Heidelbeermuffins, so haben wir dann auch was mit Heidelbeeren. Also, dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich habt ihr so schönes Wetter wie jetzt gerade.

Lieber Gruß

Yvoxl


----------



## bluesky (1. April 2005)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> @bluesky
> dich kann ich damit beauftragen - ess einen leckeren Heidelbeerpfannkuchen für mich mit. Vielleicht mache ich für mich und die Kids für den Sonntag Heidelbeermuffins, so haben wir dann auch was mit Heidelbeeren. Also, dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich habt ihr so schönes Wetter wie jetzt gerade.
> 
> Lieber Gruß
> ...



  ich fahr morgen probeessen ... und ess für dich n grosses stück mit 

1x heidelbeerpfannkuchen und 1x heidelbeerkuchen und wenn ich dann noch hunger hab 1x käsekuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvoxl (1. April 2005)

@bluesky
da kommt ja fast schon neid auf. mmmhhh....dann ess mal für mich mit   

@ Schwarzspecht
da hätten wir zwei uns vielleicht zusammen tun sollen (habe auch nicht viele km auf dem Rad verbracht) und eine kleine Runde fahren können. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es da eine große Abkürzung gibt.

Grüße an alle

Yvoxl


----------



## bluesky (3. April 2005)

bluesky war nun heute und gestern brav an der grünhütte und hat alles gecheckt:

- scheefrei (fast)
- heidelbeerkuchen (prima)
- heidelbeerpfannkuchen (super)
- wanderer (zuviele)
- wetter (sehr gut)

also ich denke wir können uns dort nächstes wochenende blicken lassen


----------



## nkwd (6. April 2005)

so, nachdem es noch einige Absagen in letzter Minute gab, sind wir wahrsch. nur der ganz harte Kern von 3 Rennradlern auf MTBs. Ich habe meine Mitradler mal gefragt, ob Interesse besteht, daß wir uns bei euch einklinken und warte noch auf ihre Antwort, aber ich halte das für wahrscheinlich. Wir würden übers Käppele, Rißwasenhütte zur Plotzsäckmühle kommen. Können wir uns da irgendwo mit euch treffen? (Hab keine Lust nochmal nach Herrenalb runter zu fahren, da wir wahrsch. vorher noch den Bernstein mitnehmen werden) Wär klasse, wenn mir schonmal jemand sagen könnte, wo genau ihr da auch vorbeikommt und wann ungefähr.

Ansonsten lad ich euch alle nochmal dazu ein, Sa scho mit uns zu fahren. Werden ne Tour rund um Merkur und Baddert machen (ca 50-60km). Start in Gaggenau zw 11-12 Uhr.


----------



## bluesky (6. April 2005)

hallo nkwd

wenn du möchtest treffen wir uns um 10.45 - 11.00 Uhr beim skiheim (talwiese)
das ist ca. 500 m luftline von der plotzsägmühle weg 

das ist dort wo der parkplatz ist .. da waren wir letztes jahr mal und haben fotos gemacht ... ein kleiner skilift ist auch in der nähe 

von der plotzsägmühle müsst ihr im prinzip nur kurz die steilste straße hoch an dem haus vorbei das verkauft werden soll (steht groß dran) .. zieflesberg 

sollte auch ausgeschildert sein ...

okay für dich? 

wir können uns auch an der hahnenfalzhütte treffen ... das ist dort wo das steinige stück westweg beginnt/endet wo wir mal vom dobel gefahren sind !


----------



## specialist (6. April 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> so, nachdem es noch einige Absagen in letzter Minute gab, sind wir wahrsch. nur der ganz harte Kern von 3 Rennradlern auf MTBs.



Dann lasst uns doch einen Sonntag später die Sternfahrt machen- da hab ich frei und kann mit.

speci


----------



## nkwd (6. April 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du möchtest treffen wir uns um 10.45 - 11.00 Uhr beim skiheim (talwiese)
> das ist ca. 500 m luftline von der plotzsägmühle weg
> 
> das ist dort wo der parkplatz ist .. da waren wir letztes jahr mal und haben fotos gemacht ... ein kleiner skilift ist auch in der nähe


das klingt gut! sowohl Ort als auch Zeit.
wie gesagt, muß erst noch auf die Antwort der anderen warten

zur Kontrolle guck bitte mal kurz, ob das angehängte Bild wirklich das ist, welches du meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (6. April 2005)

hab grad mal in den aktuellen Wetterbericht geguckt: für So wird Dauerregen u. Temp um die 5°C im Tal gemeldet und mit Schneefall ab 400Hm gerechnet. das sieht gar nicht gut aus!


----------



## Cook (6. April 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad mal in den aktuellen Wetterbericht geguckt: für So wird Dauerregen u. Temp um die 5°C im Tal gemeldet und mit Schneefall ab 400Hm gerechnet. das sieht gar nicht gut aus!



Wäre deshalb fürs verschieben  , leider.
Aber vielleicht reisst sich der April nochmal am Riemen für Sonntag.


----------



## bluesky (7. April 2005)

@ nkwd

GENAU DA !

@ alle

wenns nicht pisst fahr ich ... egal ob minus temperaturen


----------



## specialist (7. April 2005)

Der Wettergott ist nicht mit uns...aber vielleicht den Sonntag drauf.
@all: Wer ist dafür die Sternfahrt einen Sonntag nach hinten zu verlegen?

Meldet euch

specialist


----------



## bluesky (7. April 2005)

da häng ich meinen po hoffentlich ins süd chinesische meer 

sorry bin dann den ganzen april im URLAUB !


----------



## Rock-the-forest (7. April 2005)

hi bluesky ,

ich bin dabei wie verabredet um 9.30 an der Kirche in Maxzell, auch wenns Katzenhagelt!!!


----------



## bluesky (8. April 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> hi bluesky ,
> 
> ich bin dabei wie verabredet um 9.30 an der Kirche in Maxzell, auch wenns Katzenhagelt!!!



 

an die restlichen mädchen:

sonntag 13 grad und wechsel zwischen sonne und wolken
laut wetteronline.de ... dort schaut sich übrigens petrus an wies wetter sein soll !

ich kauf mir heut extra noch ein neues innenlager damit ich nicht durch lärmbelästigung negativ auffalle 

@ nkwd 

skiheim talwiese ... ist okay ?


----------



## eL (8. April 2005)

okok morgen noch ein bissel arbeiten und dann sonntach und montach frei   

Werde also auch dabei sein in marxcell an der Kirche um 0930.

blauschimmel du kannst die wlan karte noch gut und gerne 4 wochen bei dir sauber und trocken einlagern denn wann ich sie brauchen werde hängt von der unermesslichen gnade der doofkomm ab

bis sonntach

eL


----------



## Cook (8. April 2005)

Heute abend war ich mit meiner lieben Frau auf einer kurzen Inspektionstour auf dem Mittelweg. Temperatur 4° Plus, Wegbeschaffenheit lehmzäh bis matschig und starke Schauerneigung bzw. Piss, Bekleidungsbefehl: Winter. Spaß haben ist anders.
Mal sehen, ob unser bluesky den richtigen Wetterkanal eingeschaltet hat. 13° wär absolut in Ordnung! Mal sehen was der Sonntach bringt...

@eL: ich dachte schon, du liegst im Schreibkoma. Schön, wieder was von dir zu lesen.


----------



## nkwd (8. April 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> @ nkwd
> skiheim talwiese ... ist okay ?


naja, unser RR Treffen haben wir nach dem Wetterbericht von gestern erst mal verschoben. ob ich allein komm, hängt vom Wetter morgen und vom Bericht für So ab. Denk aber eher mal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. April 2005)

he cook
war ne gute woche offline da ich ja noch keinen telefonanschluss in der neuen bude hatte. blos gut das ich wieder isdn genommen habe sonst müsst ich bis zur schaltung meines DSL (in bis zu 6 wochen) mitn tandem rumdümpeln   

sonntach wird schon hart werden   also nur watt für echte männers.

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (9. April 2005)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück,

meine Kondi ist schlecht und der Winterspeck ist immer noch nicht weg. Das sind genug Gründe gleich ab Karlsruhe in die Überlandfahrt zu starten und werde ab 8:25 an der Wasserwerksbrücke im Kreis fahren, damit mein Puls nicht unter 180 fällt.


----------



## Cook (10. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, da bin ich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück,
> 
> meine Kondi ist schlecht und der Winterspeck ist immer noch nicht weg. Das sind genug Gründe gleich ab Karlsruhe in die Überlandfahrt zu starten und werde ab 8:25 an der Wasserwerksbrücke im Kreis fahren, damit mein Puls nicht unter 180 fällt.


  

Sodele, der Tag ist da. An meinem Standort: leichter Frost (-2°), stark bewölkt, aber TROCKEN! Werd mich noch stärken und dann in die Sattelkammer gehen. Bekleidungsbefehl dürfte auf Winter bleiben.

Ich resumiere kurz die Sternfahrer:
skühnen
eL
bluesky
Waldrocker
nkwd???
cook

Wegen der recht frischen Temperaturen fahre ich den direkten Weg ohne den Knüppeltrail und starte ca.0945. 1200 dann am High-Low-Tower. 

Bis nachher!


----------



## bluesky (10. April 2005)

ei ei ei 

trocken ists ... kalt istst ... spass machts 

bis gleich


----------



## Cook (10. April 2005)

Schon ist wieder alles vorbei und mir bleibt noch darüber zu berichten.
Nachdem die Woche mit schlimmsten Wetterbefürchtungen für den Sonntag verlaufen ist, riß sich der April für diesen Tag nochmal zusammen und bescherte den Radtouristikern des IBC trockenes Wetter von oben. Trotz dieser quasi Idealbedingungen, fanden sich nur 4 Unerschrockene am Hohlohturm ein. Aber dafür war der kleine Kreis sehr erlaucht und hat toll gepasst.
Als einziger Südstarter schnürte ich um 0940 mein Ränzlein und vergas auch nicht, bei den herrschenden -1° am Start, entsprechende Winterkleidung am Mann zu tragen. Nachdem die Stadt durchquert war und die Waldwege den Asphalt verdrängten, wurde mir klar, dass das heute ein Kampf gegen das tiefe Geläuf wird. Nachdem die Gemarkung Besenfeld tangiert war, wartete auch schon eine abschnittsweise geschlossene Schneedecke auf meine RacingRalph. Achja, ab hier wurde die Todeszone überschritten. Etwas genervt ob des klebrigen und siffigen Untergrundes quälte ich mich die kaum wahrnehmbaren, aber dadurch heimtückischen Anstiege Richtung Hohloh durch und umfuhr wohlwissend den 5km-Trail am "Toten Mann" östlich. 
Dann endlich um 1159 stiess ich auf die schon wartenden Nordstarter am Hohlohturm. Sofort fiel mir das Fehlen des Eisenschweins eL auf, der wohl nicht mit einem Zustandekommen dieser Tour gerechnet und sich unpässlich gemeldet hatte - schade - wo es doch richtig schweinische Verhältnisse waren! Als neues Gesicht entdeckte ich Holger aka Rock-The-Forest, ein Rattspochler aus dem effeff mit südschwarzwaldgestählten Beinen. Also noch schnell ein Foddo und ab zum Essen fassen zur Grünhütte. Als Survival-Experten mieden wir die Sirenenrufe, welche uns zur Ofenbank locken wollten und füllten unsere Glykogenspeicher auf der Terasse. Leider trennten sich dann wieder unsere Wege, gerne wäre ich noch in dieser netten Gesellschaft weitergeradelt. Aber mich trieb es wieder nach Süden, die Gefährten nach Norden. Doch auf den ersten Metern der Heimreise meldeten meine Beine eine anstehende Meuterei und es keimte zart die Frage auf, ob ich den Heimweg auf diesen Pattex-Wegen überhaupt zu Ende bringen kann. Doch nach dem Hohlohsee hatte meine Freundin Sonne das überflüssige Nass aus der Fahrbahn verbannt und es ging eine herrliche Piste in stetig leichtem bergab Richtung Heimat. So verloren auch die letzten Anstiege vor Funcity ihre gefürchtete Zähigkeit am Ende einer Überlandfahrt.
.


----------



## eL (10. April 2005)

ja wäre gern mit euch geradelt aber sollte diesmal nicht sein sollen   
Ausserdem bekomm ich nach 30km und 1000Hm panik und angst nicht mehr wieder nach hause zu finden.Muss mir das langstreckengelulle also langsam wieder angewöhnen. 





			
				küchenjunge schrieb:
			
		

> Leider trennten sich dann wieder unsere Wege, gerne wäre ich noch in dieser netten Gesellschaft weitergeradelt. Aber mich trieb es wieder nach Süden,



ja das muss hart sein  

vieleicht führst du ja mal wieder ne runde durch den "schwarzen" ab funcity. Kann mich an einige Kantenklatsch würdige gemarkungen erinnern welche wir seinerzeit beim First "kontakt" befuhren. Könntest uns ja mal ne leckere runde kredenzen.

wie wäre es mit dem 23/24.04  oder 30.04/01.05?

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (12. April 2005)

Herzlichen Dank für den schönen Bericht Herr Koch.

Nachdem ich inzwischen wieder fähig bin, die Tasten auf der Tastatur mit genügend Schwung herunter zu drücken, dass auch ein Buchstabe auf dem Bildschirm erscheint, will ich auch meine Eindrücke der gestrigen Tour schildern:

Fast pünktlich um 8:07 (geplant war 8:00) verließ ich die heimische Ruhestätte, während sich Weib und Kind noch wohlig grunzend in den Laken wälzten und freute mich über die aufgehende Sonne, die mir mit ihren Strahlen warm über das Gesicht streichelte. Darob vergaß ich, dass in den luftigen Höhen des dunklen Waldes gänzlich andere Temperaturen herrschen könnten und fügte meiner Frühlingskluft lediglich ein dünnes Leibchen gegen drohende Regenschauer hinzu, welches flugs in der Trikottasche verstaut war.

Nach kurzem gelulle über die flache Anfahrt zum 1. Treffpunkt an der Wasserwerksbrücke, den ich überpünklich genau um 8:30 erreichte, konnte ich erfreut feststellen, dass meine Bekleidung dem gewählten Tempo und der in der Ebene herrschenden Temperaturen durchaus angemessen war. Auch gelang es mir meinen Puls in gediegene Betriebsregionen hoch zu treiben (9,3 km, HF 149, 25,1 km/h). Leider musste ich feststellen, dass Kollege "mit Rock im Wald" dort noch nicht (oder nicht mehr?) auf mich wartete. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Nordseite der Brücke bestätigte mir, dass von dort in den nächsten 1 1/2 Minuten Niemand zu erwarten wäre.

Da mir die Zeit zum Erreichen des nächsten Treffpunktes recht knapp bemessen erschien, wollte ich diese nicht länger verschwenden und begab mich um 8:35 auf den Weg nach Marxzell. Wie es sich für einen Bergradler gebührt, suchte ich dabei die rauhen Untergründe des Grafen von Rhena und erreichte wiederum pünktlich um 9:30 den 2. Treffpunkt an der Kirche in Marxzell. Dabei versuchte ich diesmal meine Pulswerte deutlich unter den sonst so gerne zu beobachtenden Werten zu halten, wohl wissend, dass noch Größeres auf uns wartete. Dies gelang mir aber nur leidlich (29,5km, HF 153, 20,6 km/h).

Am 2. Treffpunkt angekommen, war die Freude wesentlich größer als das letzte Mal. Dort erwartete mich zum Einen bereits Kollege bluesky, zum Anderen war es mir endlich vergönnt, noch bevor die ersten fleissigen Kirchengänger sich nähern konnten, ein Wässerlein zugunsten der Pflanzen im Pfarrgarten zu lassen. Leider stellte sich auch nach der erleichternden Kirchenschändung kein weiterer Mitstreiter ein und ich benutzte meine mobile Kommunikationseinrichtung um Kontakt mit einem Herrn eL aufzunehmen, welcher vormals im Preussischen wohnhaft war. Nach erfolgreicher Behebung der technischen Probleme der Kommunikationseinrichtung, konnte ich die Stimme des werten Herren vernehmen und er war in die Lage versetzt worden, die Meinige zu hören. Es blieb aber bei der fernmündlichen Kommunikation, denn eL saß nicht wie erwartet in seinem Kraftfahrzeug auf dem Weg nach Marxzell, sondern krächzte aus seiner Behausung in die Leitung, dass er aus gesundheitlichen (oder anderen, hier nicht näher zu erläuternden) Gründen der Veranstaltung fernbleiben müsse. bluesky plädierte dafür, noch einige Minuten auf rock-the-forest zu warten und tatsächlich eilte Selbiger in der Tat noch vor dem Ablauf des Ultimatums herbei.

Nachdem unser Grüpplein nun auf die erkeckliche Anzahl von drei Bergradfahrern angestiegen war, gab es keinen weiteren Grund zu zaudern und mit forschem Tempo wurde die Strecke aufgenommen. Nicht etwa um den Trainingszustand oder die Tagesform der Kollegen auszuloten sondern wegen des glatten und nur geringen Anstiegs, stieg das Tempo der Truppe munter und ich konnte mein Herz und meine Lunge endlich wieder spüren. Bald erreichten wir so (43km, HF 153, 15,5 km/h) den 3. Treffpunkt wo der Herr vom nkwd zu uns stoßen sollte. Bis dahin gelang es mir meist, den Anschluß an meine mit wesentlich geringerer Leibesfülle ausgestatteten Kollegen zu halten.


 
nkwd kam jedoch nicht und nach einem föhlichen Lächeln in die Kamera (für Wooly), ging es weiter Richtung Hahnenpfalzhütte. Hier zeigten sich die ersten Anzeichen dafür, dass es wohl doch nicht, wie von mir angenommen, bei ein paar Schneeflecken am Wegesrand bleiben würde. Einige Kehren später lag der Schnee teils gefroren unter der Last der Reifen knirschend, teils angetaut und den Reifen ansaugend mitten auf dem Weg.




Trotz aller Widrigkeiten erreichten wir abermals weit vor der vereinbarten Zeit den Holo-Turm (53,4km, HF 156, 11,1km/h).




Es wurden noch einmal Bilder geschossen und alsbald tauchte auch Herr Koch auf, nicht um uns eine Mahlzeit zu bereiten sondern um uns zur Grünhütte zu geleiten, wo dieselbige eingenommen werden sollte.




An der Grünhütte angekommen (61,7km, HF 132, 18,0km/h), wurde ein durchaus als wohlschmeckend und lecker zu bezeichnendes Mahl eingenommen, welches Dank meines höheren Kalorienverbrauchs auf den letzten Kilometern für mich deutlich umfangreicher ausfallen konnte, als bei meinen Mitstreitern.

Der Rest der Geschichte ist schnell erzählt: 
Mit wehem Gefühl trennten wir uns alsbald von cook und wünschten ihm alles Gute für seine Heimreise, wohl wissend, dass er nicht auf die moralische Unterstützung seiner Gefährten vor Ort bauen konnten, versicherten ihm jedoch, im Geiste ständig und unablässig bei ihm zu sein. Nach einer kurzen aber rasanten Abfahrt über den Kärcher Super Freeride, wie der Freeride IV inzwischen genannt wird (oder so ähnlich), gelangten wir in das Örtchen Bad Wildbad, wo wir den bereits von downhillern erprobten Enztalradweg aufnahmen und ihm bis zur besagten Abzweigung nach Schwann folgten. Leider entsprach dieser nun folgende Anstieg ganz und gar nicht dem, was ich mir unter einer entspannten Heimfahrt vorstellte und ich musste technische Probleme (chain-suck wg. Verschlammung) vorschieben, um mein zögerliches Vorankommen zu erklären. Auch nach der Trennung von bluesky, der einen anderen Weg einschlug um bald die eigene Heimstätte aufzusuchen, wurden meine Beine nicht mehr so richtig gefügig. So entlockte mir der Vorschlag von rock-the-forest noch über den Wattkopf zu fahren auch kein freudiges "Au-Ja!" mehr sondern ließen mich für Sekundenbruchteile vor Schreck erstarren. Offensichtlich gelang es mir jedoch dieses Gefühl geschickt zu verbergen, so dass ich auf halber Strecke (Senke am Brombeertrail) mein Begehren keine weiteren Anstiege mehr fahren zu wollen, laut äußern musste. Trotzdem trennten wir uns daraufhin ohne Zorn und während rock-the-forest weiter dem Gipfel des Wattkopfs entgegen strebte, trat ich die Heimfahrt auf der flachen Strecke über Ettlingen an.
Zu hause angekommen (118km, HF 135, 18,2 km/h), gelang es mir noch einen Wasserstrahl aus dem Gartenschlauch auf mein getreues Ross zu richten, bevor ich gedachte für längere Zeit in einer Wanne heißen Wassers zu versinken. Leider dauerte dies nicht lange an, denn mein Töchterlein freute sich sehr, den Herrn Papa wieder zu sehen und wollte gar gerne die eigenen Erlebnisse des Tages mitteilen und weiterhin die armen Figuren des playmobil in der Badewanne auf große Fahrt gehen lassen.

Das geplante Laufsporttraining heute morgen musste leider ausfallen.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit dem 23/24.04 oder 30.04/01.05?


30.04. is ganz schlecht. Näheres per pm.


----------



## bluesky (12. April 2005)




----------



## fez (12. April 2005)

TOLLE(R) BERICHT(E)!!!

TOLLE LEISTUNG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (12. April 2005)

schäner Bericht


----------



## knoflok (12. April 2005)

kann meinen vorrednernnur zustimmen; klasse berichtet ...! 

und meinereiner hats wiedermal nicht gebacken bekommen; war am lernen für Hauptfachprüfung; zur zeit wichtiger als alles andere.

bis die tage;

knoflok


----------



## specialist (12. April 2005)

Wacker, wacker ihr Recken, schade das ich nicht dabei war! Lesenswerter bericht Hr. Kühnen- Respekt  

speci


----------



## Rock-the-forest (13. April 2005)

ja ich stimme auch zu,
 war eine echt super Tour und hat riesen Spass gemacht   


@Skuehen sorry dass ich die Situation am Ende Falsch eingeschätzt habe.


----------



## Cook (13. April 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht führst du ja mal wieder ne runde durch den "schwarzen" ab funcity. Kann mich an einige Kantenklatsch würdige gemarkungen erinnern welche wir seinerzeit beim First "kontakt" befuhren. Könntest uns ja mal ne leckere runde kredenzen.
> 
> wie wäre es mit dem 23/24.04  oder 30.04/01.05?
> 
> eL



In dem Gebiet, in dem ich mich zu 90% rumtreibe könnte ich natürlich gerne eine schöne Tour anbieten. Es wäre das recht unbekannte Areal an der Nordseite des Kniebisstockes zum oberen Murgtal hin. Sehr einsam und durch die Arbeit des Kniebisgletschers (...damals...) eine stark gegliederte Topografie.
So eine Tour würde ca.70-90km lang sein.

Wir, eL, sind damals über die Höhen drumherum gefahren. Auch interessant, aber auch stark frequentiert (Westweg). Den südlichen Teil kann man ideal als Heimweg nehmen.

Das Wetter sollte halt stimmen wegen der schönen Aussichten (mit eL damals waren es so ca.10m Sicht  ). Vielleicht gibt es noch den einen oder anderen, der die sehr beschwerliche, mehrtägige Reise durch die enge Schlucht der Murg mit dem Automobil oder der gelben Eisenbahn auf sich nehmen würde?


----------

